# NGD CanCon



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife bought me a very nice Gibson guitar strap for my birthday last week. Sadly she had given me exactly the same strap a couple of years ago (gorgeous padded leather with embossed hummingbirds).

I returned it and had some store credit so I added a bit and walked out with a nice La Patrie nylon string (classical).

It’s an Etude, which I assume is a student / entry level guitar, but I’m actually a bit stunned at the quality of this beautiful little instrument so far.

It’s made with nice wood for a decent price IN CANADA.

Hat’s off to Godin.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

Nylon-stringers are nice until you have to restring them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, maybe I just never bothered with nylon strings before, but I really dig the sound of this guitar. The bass strings are glorious, especially the open notes.

Also the wide and relatively massive neck is comfortable in my old hand.

I wasn’t even seriously looking for a nylon string guitar. It has been on my list, never at or near the top, but I’m happy I bought one finally.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I picked up a used Etude a few weeks ago. Like you I am blown away by how nice it sounds and how well it is built. It has replaced my Taylor GS Mini as my couch guitar. It lives behind the couch and whenever I have a spare moment it gets played. I bought some new strings the day I picked up the guitar but the old strings, tarnished as they are, sound so sweet I haven't got around to changing them yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Very nice.

I want an art and luthrie parlour model at some point.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’ve had several La Patrie nylon guitars and currently play a cedar/mahogany Concert. Awesome quality, playability, tone, appearance, and just makes me feel good to play it.

You’ll like your La Patrie.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I’ve had several La Patrie nylon guitars and currently play a cedar/mahogany Concert. Awesome quality, playability, tone, appearance, and just makes me feel good to play it.
> 
> You’ll like your La Patrie.


I already do.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Nice, congrats!
> 
> Nylon-stringers are nice until you have to restring them.


That’s why I never changed the three top strings except for breakage. Their tone didn’t seem to change much and the PITA it was getting the to finish stretching. 

In Spain to save on the bass strings, when they began to show age, I’d always flip them 180 as there’s no start and finish like metal Strings.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> That’s why I never changed the three top strings except for breakage. Their tone didn’t seem to change much and the PITA it was getting the to finish stretching.
> 
> In Spain to save on the bass strings, when they began to show age, I’d always flip them 180 as there’s no start and finish like metal Strings.


I’m ok changing strings. Nothing improves the sound, tuning stability or playability more than a fresh set of strings.

So far though, I’m spending far more time playing this guitar than tuning it.

That’s a good sign.


----------



## Tom Haynes (May 16, 2018)

I had a la patrie concert that was a dream to play but I sold it when upgrading. Your post is giving me a serious GAS attack. 

Also - kudos for leveraging that guitar strap into a new guitar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I’m ok changing strings. Nothing improves the ... tuning stability... more than a fresh set of strings.


You have some learning to do. Never change the strings less than a fortnight before a gig.

Nice axe! I too have an Etude, but my headstock isn't as pretty as yours.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Those are nice guitars, I have a Godin slim body electric nylon that I love. Apparently, Godin, La Patrie and Norman guitars are all part of one big company and all made in Canada.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats. I gassed for one after I tried one out and regretted not picking it up last Boxing Day. Really great sounding Nylon you have. Wait till it's worked in!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim9guitars said:


> Those are nice guitars, I have a Godin slim body electric nylon that I love. Apparently, Godin, La Patrie and Norman guitars are all part of one big company and all made in Canada.


And Seagull.

All are owned by Godin.

La Patrie is a village in Quebec where some of the guitars are made.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Changing nylon string is a pain ? My luthier in Rimouski showed me how to overcome that : Once tied at the bridge, you may cut them as short as metal strings if you start with a real knot, particularly on treble ones, to avoid slipping. Get near to pitch, stretch them and retune. They will stabilize within a few days.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

They're a PITA if you restring and want the bridge to look neat and tidy. I haven't restrung nylons too often so the first few times are like anything. Till you get used to the process. Then it's like riding a bike.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

At the bridge, most videos show how to tie string as making a knot. I do it that way, but pass my string twice and take care it does not pick and damage the top finish behind the bridge. I then bring the free string behind the bridge where I block it in between the next string and the bridge : Most video do not care about this detail leaving the end of the string flee against the top. Tweezers help much in this pinpoint operation if you do not have long nails. Then cut the extra lenght. Neat and clean !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Meh, people always complain about string changes on Floyd Rose equipped electric guitars too.

I don’t seem to have any trouble with those so I suspect I’ll manage with this as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't mind the actual changes, it's just that it takes a couple of days before you can get through a whole tune without re-tuning.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I don't mind the actual changes, it's just that it takes a couple of days before you can get through a whole tune without re-tuning.


Well, these days I can do a string change on Wednesday and if it’s stable by Friday that’s good enough.

I’m not under gig pressure.

But thanks for the heads up. I’ll expect it to take some time to stretch out.

For now the stock strings sound quite fresh.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I've had to change strings a lot in the last 20 years or so and got used to tying them on neatly pretty fast. I have noticed in the past year or two that the newer strings are holding a tuning sooner than they used to. I've been using D'Addario Pro Arte for years, normal tension. I go through a lot of steel strings as well, electric and acoustic and have found a few brands of those have been improving as well for holding a tuning when new, even though steel strings always have been better than nylon on that front.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Every time I see a nylon string guitar thread it makes me want to go out and buy one...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> Every time I see a nylon string guitar thread it makes me want to go out and buy one...


There’s a tone and feel you get with a classical guitar (and I suppose other nylon stringed variations) that you just don’t get wth steel strings.

I can’t recall enjoying a guitar purchase more.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, the Etude has got a decent following over on AGF. I have not tried one yet but you guys might be forcing my hand.

How are you finding that wide neck? Are you finding any trouble adjusting to it?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice
I have played La Patries and like them
If I ever had to replace my Classical they would get a good look.

Enjoy!

(& the biggest issue I have with changing nylon strings is not the actual changing--I find it easier than metal strings--but that they tend to take longer to stretch in.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, the Etude has got a decent following over on AGF. I have not tried one yet but you guys might be forcing my hand.
> 
> How are you finding that wide neck? Are you finding any trouble adjusting to it?


It’s an adjustment, but an easy one for me. I really don’t struggle making a change from one type of stringed instrument to another. Of course you have to make adjustments but to me, that’s one of the pluses because it makes you think and play in different ways and that’s a good thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It’s an adjustment, but an easy one for me. I really don’t struggle making a change from one type of stringed instrument to another. Of course you have to make adjustments but to me, that’s one of the pluses because it makes you think and play in different ways and that’s a good thing.


I started on classical--so my adjustment was going the other way.

But I agree it's a good thing.
Even now after years of playing & even though for me it is really a hobby, I still like to learn new things


----------

